# sports show in grand forks



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Just wanted to let ya know if you are going to the show at the alerus that Valley Archery will be there. Stop by and check out the new martin, diamond, and bowtechs. i will be there from 10-4 or so. hope to see ya there

mark


----------

